# Demande d'avis



## CLD (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
je me permets d'écrire ici pour obtenir des avis sur une situation.
Hier j'ai récupéré ma fille de 13 mois chez la nounou, 5 minutes plus tard, je découvre des rougeurs sur les bras, les cuisses, puis dans le dos : des coups de soleil sur presque tout le corps, elle était rouge écarlate.
La nounou ne m'a rien dit quand je l'ai récupéré. Désormais, mise devant les faits, elle ne "comprend pas comment cela a pu arriver". Au départ elle parlait de "réaction suite au contact avec l'herbe". Je pense avoir perdu la confiance que j'avais en elle.

On me conseille de faire un signalement à la PMI.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
merci d'avance


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

je commencerai par aller voir un médecin pour faire un constat, et savoir si c'est bien un coup de soleil.
Pour que ce soit sur tout le corps, il faudrait que l'enfant ai été déshabillée en plein soleil, si c'est vrai c'est grave en ce moment, et surtout étonnant, à part pour la faire jouer dans la piscine, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle l'aurai fait et même comme ça, c'est difficile à croire.
Si ce n'est pas ça, il faudrait savoir de quoi souffre votre fille pour bien la soigner et protéger


----------



## CLD (13 Juillet 2022)

Nous avons envoyé les photos à ma belle-famille qui comporte des médecins et une sage-femme, ils sont unanimes c'est des coups de soleil, c'est flagrant c'était chaud quand on touchait la peau hier soir. Elle est allée à la piscine, c'est à la sortie de la piscine qu'elle aurait laissé ma fille en plein soleil alors que bob, tee-shirt anti UV manches longues, lunettes de soleil et crème solaire, tout était dans son sac.


----------



## Capri95 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Ce sont des coups de soleil ? ou une réaction allergique ? il faut protéger les enfants du soleil, chapeau, petit haut léger, crème solaire avec autorisation du PE !  et surtout resté à l'intérieur avec cette chaleur ! Je sors le matin avec mes accueillis, l'air est encore un peu frais et respirable. 
C'est de la négligence là avec mis en danger d'autrui. 
C'est l'explication qu'elle vous a fourni ? et rien d'autre ?


----------



## Nounic (13 Juillet 2022)

CLD a dit: 


> Nous avons envoyé les photos à ma belle-famille qui comporte des médecins et une sage-femme, ils sont unanimes c'est des coups de soleil, c'est flagrant c'était chaud quand on touchait la peau hier soir. Elle est allée à la piscine, c'est à la sortie de la piscine qu'elle aurait laissé ma fille en plein soleil alors que bob, tee-shirt anti UV manches longues, lunettes de soleil et crème solaire, tout était dans son sac.


dans ce cas oui pour moi c'est une faute professionnelle l'enfant devait être protégé.


----------



## Nounic (13 Juillet 2022)

Nounic a dit: 


> dans ce cas oui pour moi c'est une faute professionnelle l'enfant devait être protégé.


 qui plus est avec cette chaleur qui règne les sorties sont à proscrire l'après midi. Il y avait une autorisation pour la piscine ?


----------



## B29 (13 Juillet 2022)

Avant d'incriminer l'assistante maternelle, il faut aller voir votre médecin. 
Ma fille, quand elle était petite , faisait des allergies avec l'herbe (des plaques rouges). Et je peux vous dire que c'est sacrément handicapant car ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas droit d'aller jouer sur l'herbe.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> je commencerai par aller voir un médecin pour faire un constat, et savoir si c'est bien un coup de soleil.
> Pour que ce soit sur tout le corps, il faudrait que l'enfant ai été déshabillée en plein soleil, si c'est vrai c'est grave en ce moment, et surtout étonnant, à part pour la faire jouer dans la piscine, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle l'aurai fait et même comme ça, c'est difficile à croire.
> Si ce n'est pas ça, il faudrait savoir de quoi souffre votre fille pour bien la soigner et protéger


Jouer dans la piscine = INTERDIT même dans un bol à chat ! M’avaient dit 2 puéricultrices


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Avant d'incriminer l'assistante maternelle, il faut aller voir votre médecin.
> Ma fille, quand elle était petite , faisait des allergies avec l'herbe (des plaques rouges). Et je peux vous dire que c'est sacrément handicapant car ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas droit d'aller jouer sur l'herbe.


EXACT surtout l’herbe actuellement c’est du FOIN donc irritant


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nounic a dit: 


> dans ce cas oui pour moi c'est une faute professionnelle l'enfant devait être protégé.


PISCINE INTERDIT même si autorisation des parents 

1️⃣ UNE MINUTE d'inattention = noyade 
2️⃣ coups de soleil (la preuve) 
3️⃣ sorties QUE le matin à la fraîche avec teeshirt à MANCHES LONGUES, protéger au maximum le corps.

Donc GRAVE ERREUR et TRÈS GRAVE selon vos dires.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Conclusion : ma PMI est TOP vu ce que l’on lit ! 
C’est pourtant du bon sens mais à priori pas pour tout le monde


----------



## CLD (13 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Avant d'incriminer l'assistante maternelle, il faut aller voir votre médecin.
> Ma fille, quand elle était petite , faisait des allergies avec l'herbe (des plaques rouges). Et je peux vous dire que c'est sacrément handicapant car ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas droit d'aller jouer sur l'herbe.


Ma fille a l'habitude d'aller dans l'herbe et ça ne lui a jamais provoqué d'irritation comme cela sur tout le dos, les épaules/bras, le nez, enfin tous les endroits qui sont "favorables" aux coups de soleil. Elle a reconnu elle-même par la suite que c'était bien des coups de soleil (il y a la marque de la culotte de bain...). Pour la piscine nous ne savions pas qu'il fallait une autorisation (c'est notre 1er enfant et 1ère ass mat que nous embauchons), nous étions au courant et cela nous ne posait pas de souci particulier jusqu'à ce que ma fille rentre à la maison en étant une écrevisse...


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Juillet 2022)

Je lis parfois des posts évoquant des piscines et je m'étrangle  ! Ne vous réjouissez pas trop vite c'est une façon de parler. 😉
Déjà DANGER même dans quelques centimètres d'eau !!!
Et ensuite bonjour le choc thermique par ces températures de fou ! 
Rien que cela c'est déjà pour moi non professionnel. 
Et que dire de la réverbération par ce temps si en plus on ne sèche pas efficacement l'enfant !
No way !!! 😡


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Encore un enfant décédé dans une piscine ces jours ci 

moi un peu d’eau dans une bassine pour jouer à s’arroser c’est tres bien et suffisant


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

CLD a dit: 


> Ma fille a l'habitude d'aller dans l'herbe et ça ne lui a jamais provoqué d'irritation comme cela sur tout le dos, les épaules/bras, le nez, enfin tous les endroits qui sont "favorables" aux coups de soleil. Elle a reconnu elle-même par la suite que c'était bien des coups de soleil (il y a la marque de la culotte de bain...). Pour la piscine nous ne savions pas qu'il fallait une autorisation (c'est notre 1er enfant et 1ère ass mat que nous embauchons), nous étions au courant et cela nous ne posait pas de souci particulier jusqu'à ce que ma fille rentre à la maison en étant une écrevisse...


C’est INTERDIT la PISCINE une minute d’inattention et elle se noie ! 

Déjà des coups de soleil donc NON NON NON


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Marjolaine 1 a dit: 


> Encore un enfant décédé dans une piscine ces jours ci
> 
> moi un peu d’eau dans une bassine pour jouer à s’arroser c’est tres bien et suffisant


Même une bassine … un enfant qui marche à 4 pattes ou rampe, ne sait pas relever sa tête, et se noie dans cette bassine … pas exagéré … donc NON sauf si des enfants grands (bassine)

Le « mieux » un arrosage style va et vient


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

⚠️ Castres : 

« un bébé de 21 mois dans un état critique après s'être noyé dans une piscine

De la fête au cauchemar. Dimanche soir à Castres, route de Lavaur, une famille fêtait un anniversaire chez les grands-parents quand vers 22h20, le grand frère de 18 ans a découvert sa petite sœur de 21 mois flottant dans la piscine hors sol gonflable pour enfant.

Le bébé, qui avait échappé à la vigilance des parents, a reçu les premiers gestes de secours avant l'arrivée en deux minutes des pompiers castrais. »


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> PISCINE INTERDIT même si autorisation des parents
> 
> 1️⃣ UNE MINUTE d'inattention = noyade
> 2️⃣ coups de soleil (la preuve)
> ...


Je suis du même avis que Chantou. Impossible pour nous de baigner les enfants en piscine..question de sécurité ! 
De plus défaut de surveillance car impossible de sortir les enfants tous en même temps de l'eau. 

Qui sort les enfants dehors par cette canicule ? Maximum jusqu'à 11h...11h30 grand max !

Là l'am à voulu que la petite sèche au soleil ??? Elle est folle ou quoi ? Oui prévenez la pmi.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Mayalabeille 😍😉👋🙌


----------



## Mayalabeille (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Mayalabeille 😍😉👋🙌


Merci Chantou,

mais hélas j'ai la triste connaissance d'un petit garçon de 18 mois qui s'est noyé dans une flaque d'eau.  Cela a détruit toute la famille du petit.

Donc pour moi les jeux d'eau c'est oui mais chez les parents. Le vapo d'eau est largement suffisant.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Mayalabeille a dit: 


> Merci Chantou,
> 
> mais hélas j'ai la triste connaissance d'un petit garçon de 18 mois qui s'est noyé dans une flaque d'eau.  Cela a détruit toute la famille du petit.
> 
> Donc pour moi les jeux d'eau c'est oui mais chez les parents. Le vapo d'eau est largement suffisant.


Ah c’est terrible. Donc ma PMI a ENTIÈREMENT RAISON. J’ai toujours fait attention à ça car les puéricultrices sont informées des drames qui ont été constatés. Le bol à chat je trouvais ça exagéré, mais pourquoi pas un bébé ne sachant pas relever sa tête ... évidemment toujours avoir l’oeil mais ...


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour mais qu'est ce qu'elle fait à la piscine avec un bébé de 13 mois au lieu de rester au frais ! perso je sors le matin me promener puis on joue dans le jardin et après la sieste de l'AM ce sont des jeux style puzzles dessin et parfois le petit joue avec ses voitures il adore çà mais on reste au frais ! je ne ressors pas surtout en ce moment il comprend très bien ... je n'aime pas le soleil et avec cette chaleur c'est étouffant ... je pense que votre ass mat le fait surtout pour elle ... et les petits je les pose toujours sur un tapis mais jamais à même l'herbe !!! certaines ont leur agrément on se demande comment ? après çà retombe sur les ass mat responsables et on nous pond des interdictions à tout va parce qu'il est arrivé un accident ... maintenant que le mal est fait à vous de voir ce que vous comptez faire prévenir la PMI pour que cela ne se reproduise pas mais surtout voir à trouver une autre personne car là c'est sûr que la confiance va être rompue et je le comprends en tant que maman ... c'est la seule erreur de sa part ???


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Jouer dans la piscine = INTERDIT même dans un bol à chat ! M’avaient dit 2 puéricultrices


Chantou je comprends que tu sois contre même une toute petite piscine mais tu acceptes qd même les jeux d'eau ? j'ai vendu récemment un genre de pieuvre à brancher à un tuyau d'arrosage (GIFI il y a longtemps) une mamie me l'a achetée pour ses petits-enfants çà je pense que tu n'es pas contre ? si les piscines quelles qu'elles soient sont interdites et bien que les PMI le notifient noir sur blanc çà évitera bien des discussions ...


----------



## caninou (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
mais comment c'est possible ça un enfant de 18 mois qui se noie dans une flaque d'eau? Je ne mets pas vos dires en doute, mais hormis un malaise je ne vois pas,  ça me rappelle l'histoire d'un enfant de 9 ans qui s'est noyé dans un pédiluve (3cm d'eau). Bon sinon oui, je confirme l'eau c'est très très dangereux pour les enfants qui ne maitrisent pas du tout l'eau, mes accueillis ont droit au tuyau d'arrosage en mode brumisateur ils adorent. Mais à mon humble avis pour éviter les noyades apprenons à nos enfants à nager (je parle au sens général), mes filles sont allées à la piscine à 3 mois et ont su nager sans bouées à 3 ans, les maîtres nageurs s'extasiaient.  Mais je n'avais pas toutes ces théories flippantes sinon je me serais abstenue et en plus c'était tout "bénef" car  je n'avais pas peur quand elles étaient à côté d'un bol d'eau, d'une bassine d'eau voire d'une piscine. Mon petit fils de 25 mois prends le même chemin. Donc je pense que plutôt que de transmettre à nos enfants des idées de panique sur l'eau nous ferions mieux de leur apprendre les rudiments qui peuvent les aider en cas de chute dans un plan d'eau, comme faire la planche par exemple. D'ailleurs je conseille souvent à mes PE d'inscrire leur enfant aux bébés nageurs, je trouve ça tellement dommage des noyades qui se produisent lorsque les enfants ont plus de 7 ans car ça aurait pu être évitè si les chose avaient été faites bien en amont.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Angèle je mets PARFOIS un va et vient (qui arrose à droite et à gauche ou devant et derrière) mais comme j’arrose dès le matin, déjà ils s’amusent à passer sous le jet d’eau et parfois je les arrose en pluie fine et ils adorent. Ça les fait rire. 

J’en ai même un l’autre fois, il s’était mis son dos sur un laurier bien arrosé pour être un peu mouillé en rigolant et du coup les autres ont fait pareil. 

Mais franchement en ce moment à 10h30 - 10h40 on rentre et les enfants sont contents aussi de rentrer au frais.


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Angèle je mets PARFOIS un va et vient (qui arrose à droite et à gauche ou devant et derrière) mais comme j’arrose dès le matin, déjà ils s’amusent à passer sous le jet d’eau et parfois je les arrose en pluie fine et ils adorent. Ça les fait rire.
> 
> J’en ai même un l’autre fois, il s’était mis son dos sur un laurier bien arrosé pour être un peu mouillé en rigolant et du coup les autres ont fait pareil.
> 
> Mais franchement en ce moment à 10h30 - 10h40 on rentre et les enfants sont contents aussi de rentrer au frais.


Sur ma commune un petit monsieur s'est noyé dans un fossé au fond duquel il y avait quelques centimètres d'eau. Il a dû chuter par accident. Il est mort par noyade. Ce n'est pas la chute qui l'a tué. Sans ces quelques centimètres d'eau ... Faire les formations sst et leurs recyclages devrait être obligatoire pour notre profession. Ça ne fait pas prendre peur de tout mais aide à prendre conscience des situations à risque et savoir y répondre ou les éviter si nécessaire dans le cadre professionnel ou dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## Mayalabeille (15 Juillet 2022)

caninou a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> mais comment c'est possible ça un enfant de 18 mois qui se noie dans une flaque d'eau? Je ne mets pas vos dires en doute, mais hormis un malaise je ne vois pas,  ça me rappelle l'histoire d'un enfant de 9 ans qui s'est noyé dans un pédiluve (3cm d'eau). Bon sinon oui, je confirme l'eau c'est très très dangereux pour les enfants qui ne maitrisent pas du tout l'eau, mes accueillis ont droit au tuyau d'arrosage en mode brumisateur ils adorent. Mais à mon humble avis pour éviter les noyades apprenons à nos enfants à nager (je parle au sens général), mes filles sont allées à la piscine à 3 mois et ont su nager sans bouées à 3 ans, les maîtres nageurs s'extasiaient.  Mais je n'avais pas toutes ces théories flippantes sinon je me serais abstenue et en plus c'était tout "bénef" car  je n'avais pas peur quand elles étaient à côté d'un bol d'eau, d'une bassine d'eau voire d'une piscine. Mon petit fils de 25 mois prends le même chemin. Donc je pense que plutôt que de transmettre à nos enfants des idées de panique sur l'eau nous ferions mieux de leur apprendre les rudiments qui peuvent les aider en cas de chute dans un plan d'eau, comme faire la planche par exemple. D'ailleurs je conseille souvent à mes PE d'inscrire leur enfant aux bébés nageurs, je trouve ça tellement dommage des noyades qui se produisent lorsque les enfants ont plus de 7 ans car ça aurait pu être évitè si les chose avaient été faites bien en amont.


L'enfant est tombé sur la tête, sans totalement perdre connaissance et il n'a pas eu le réflexe de redresser sa tête.


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Si la petite a toujours les marques il faut vraiment voir un médecin qui constatera en direct de quoi il s'agit.
Est ce que votre petite a un terrain allergique ?
Est elle malade depuis que vous l'avez récupéré rouge?
Il faut vraiment avoir un rdv avec l'assmat entre 4 yeux vous lui dites qu'il vous faut savoir comment s'est passé l'après midi de votre petite et vous lui montrez les photos.


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Je lis parfois des posts évoquant des piscines et je m'étrangle  ! Ne vous réjouissez pas trop vite c'est une façon de parler. 😉
> Déjà DANGER même dans quelques centimètres d'eau !!!
> Et ensuite bonjour le choc thermique par ces températures de fou !
> Rien que cela c'est déjà pour moi non professionnel.
> ...


Non mais Catie n'abuse pas nous ne sommes cruelles au point que l'on souhaite que ton étranglement soit réel  😭 nous disons donc façon de parler ou plutôt d'écrire ouf un peu plus on partait sur un risque terrible l'étranglement ?!


----------



## Jess (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ,
Incroyable qu’on laisse un enfant de n’importe quelle âge dehors avec ces températures honteux …
Personnellement même si les parents m’autoriserai de baigner leur enfant je refuserai piscine = DANGER .
A savoir qu’avec cette chaleur y a énormément d’astuce pour refroidir sa maison ouvrir les fenêtres la nuit et profiter d’étendre votre linge dans le salon la nuit ce qui aide a l’humidification…. 
J’espère que votre fille ne souffre pas de ces coup de soleil et changer d’AM j’estime que c’est une sacré négligence de sa part bon courage à vous .


----------



## CLD (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous, et un grand merci pour vos réponses qui m'ont permis d'y voir plus clair sur le fait d'en parler à la PMI. J'ai appelé la PMI pour leur parler de cette situation, la puéricultrice m'a dit que j'avais bien fait d'appeler ! La discussion avec l'ass mat n'a rien donné, elle refuse d'admettre qu'il y a eu une erreur. Nous avons reçu sa lettre de démission par recommandé.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Une personne qui va être sûrement être appelée à réfléchir sur ses pratiques pros. Saura t'elle tirer de cette expérience malheureuse pour l'enfant un enseignement ?
Bon courage pour la suite, j'espère que votre enfant va mieux.


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

En tout cas j'espère que la pmi avant de sauter sur l'AM a pris le soin de voir l'enfant et l'ensemble des coups de soleil avant de l'incriminer....car sinon cela s'apparenterait à un jugement hâtif qui ne serait basé que sur les dires d'un parent....je ne dis pas que la maman raconte des bêtises mais le rôle de la pmi est d'être objectif et de s'assurer des différents dires de chaque côté. Pourquoi attendre que l'AM démissionne....si c'est une faute grave, un licenciement pour faute aurait été tout aussi recevable .... l'important c'est que l'enfant ait le traitement adapté pour soigner ces vilains coups de soleil ...et que si c'est vraiment le cas, l'assmat ait un suivi par rapport à cette erreur. 
Pour ma part, si je retrouvais mon fils avec un coup de soleil ....ce serait médecin et en effet j'aurai été plus que mécontente, je l'aurai licencié de suite pour faute


----------



## CLD (19 Juillet 2022)

Je me permets de réagir à votre post. J'ai envoyé les photos de ma fille à la PMI qui le juge par elle-même et l'assistante maternelle a reconnu que c'était bien des coups de soleil. Je pense que je sais bien différencier des coups de soleil à des rougeurs liées aux allergies. La PMI va seulement revoir avec l'assistante maternelle la prévention contre le soleil. Nous ne souhaitions pas nous séparer d'elle, juste obtenir une explication (ce qu'elle nous a jamais donné), et c'est elle qui a démissionné avant même que l'on puisse rompre le contrat.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

S'énerver ne sert à rien.... chacun est libre d'avoir son opinion....je connais les pmi pour parfois défendre à la hâte les parents et incriminer les assmats bien vite.... là dans votre cas si c'est vraiment des coups de soleil, perso je ne voudrais pas garder une assmat qui a laissé mon enfant brûlé sur autant de partie de son corps . Y a une différence entre des légers coups de soleil à la bordure d'un vêtement qui c'était déplacé en bougeant et des coups de soleil sur tout le corps. Moi je l'aurai licencié pour faute grave car c'est un manquement à nos obligations de sécurité. Elle a démissionné donc elle vous simplifie les démarches


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Vous savez le forum est un lieu d'échange avec parfois des gens qui ne sont pas d'accord les uns avec les autres et c'est cela qui fait avancer certains débats et qui permet de bouger de sa position aussi parfois. On s'enrichit toujours de l'expérience des autres.....


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Juillet 2022)

Un petit garçon de 3 ans est mort noyé hier dans une piscine gonflable remplie d'une vingtaine de cm d'eau. Dans un contexte familial. Voilà pourquoi je ne prendrai aucun risque de ce type dans le cadre de mon activité professionnelle (en plus avec 4 enfants sous ma responsabilité).


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Juillet 2022)

Oui je suis assez d'accord avec le raisonnement de Nounou22 à savoir que vous avez quand même pris la peine d'appeler la PMI mais que vous comptiez garder votre ass mat ??? donc non sens de votre part non ? perso en tant que PE je ne prendrais pas le risque que cela se reproduise ! elle a démissionné avant que vous ayez eu le temps de discuter tu m'étonnes qd cette dame a reçu l'appel de la PMI pour explication je pense qu'il était hors de question de continuer avec vous j'aurais réagi pareillement ... on est méfiante qd les PE commence à appeler la PMI qui est souvent du côté des PE bref cela vous évite de faire la lettre de licenciement ... en tout cas est-ce que cela fera changer cette ass mat j'en doute je pense qu'elle a eu un avertissement ...


----------



## Capri95 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Effectivement, elle vous à simplifié la vie elle a démissionnée, ce qui a du l'inciter c'est l'appel de la PMI qui n'est pas toujours tendre avec nous !
C'est mieux ainsi pour vous comme pour elle.
Malgré le fait que vous vouliez continuer avec elle, ce n'est pas une bonne idée, la confiance est entamée d'un côté comme de l'autre. Je ne pense pas que vous auriez eu l'esprit tranquille durant les heures d'accueils.


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

Comme Liline, avant tout aller consulter un medecin.
Ce n'est qu'après qu'il sera possible d'en dire plus.

Perso j'ai fait nombre d'allergie avec oedeme, c'est rouge, c'est chaud, ça ressemble à un coup de soleil mais ça n'en n'est pas.

Par contre en effet par forte chaleur on va éviter de sortir au soleil. La piscine dans certain cas, si elle n'a que votre fille, pourquoi pas mais c'est une grande responsabilité. Et ça n’empêche en rien l'utilisation du tee shirt piscine car justement c'est bien mieux que la crème solaire pour protéger du soleil.

Quoi qu'il arrive, peu importe ce qu'on pourra vous dire, surtout à distance, discutez avec votre AM et si la confiance n'y est plus, oui vous aurez le droit de rompre le contrat dans le respect du préavis.

La question d'alerter la PMI vous reviendra: si vous avez le sentiment que la sécurité est négligée oui vous pouvez le faire.


----------

